
The Evolution of Trust (2017) - yaa_minu
https://ncase.me/trust/
======
zeveb
I wonder if modern media — with their incentive to run negative stories — skew
perceptions such that ever-more folks think that it's strategically better to
cheat, _even if that 's not actually true_.

~~~
ASlave2Gravity
Old Media is serving itself, and not the people. This is a big issue. Papers
have very little accountability when it comes to reporting the truth in a way
that fits a narrative. They often report the correct facts, but they don't
report them in a 'correct way'. Or the most useful way for the most amount of
people.

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14864183](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14864183)

